# Rescue, transport and Sponsership fees



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am trying to save a dog in a kill shelter out of my state. I contacted the local rescue. They said they needed sponsership fees. 
I said how much? They said it is for shots and spay. Did not tell me the cost. 

They want me to arrange transport too. 

I have volunteered enough to know that rescues need help with all of this, but is it normal to just ask someone E-mailing for all this?? 

I want to help them in anyway I can. Just how am I suppose to know if the money will go to the doggies fees, if I am 10 hrs away?? 

I have already had problems with an out of my state rescue. They told me a dog would be fostered, and it has been in boarding for 5 months, and gotten sick twice.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"I want to help them in anyway I can. Just how am I suppose to know if the money will go to the doggies fees, if I am 10 hrs away"


You only donate directly to the vet....specifying it's for such and such dog.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You can have the dog vetted yourself.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

The dog should be vaccinated before transport, so you can arrange that with a vet local to the shelter and pay directly. If your local rescue is taking the dog as a favour to you, then yes, it is normal they would ask for some sponsorship, since they are making a spot for him based on your request.

Once the dog has arrrived, you can ask which vet they use and again make your donation via credit card to the clinic directly, specifying which dog it is for.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you for your responses. 

It is all there. The doggie is not coming my way. I found her, then contacted the nearest rescue of her breed. AND E-mailed if they had room for her, then they E-mailed back, yes if I sponser her and get her transport to them. 

I can try, but I know nothing about the area. I might know someone that does, though. And on top of this, she has very little time. 

Thank you for letting me know how to go about this.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Speaking from my own experiences, there are people out there who are very well meaning, but just don't know what a head ache they cause when they contact a rescue blindly (many of these people maintain a list of "contacts" directly pulled from Petfinder, contacts that they have never verified in any way), asking for help for a particular dog they saw cross posted in an e-mail or a forum post.

A rescue local to the dog might pull the dog, based on the contact's promise of a receiving rescue and transport. And when it all blows up, with no receiving rescue and/no transport, the local rescue is the one who is left holding a dog they might not have room for, or resources to deal with. 

What do they do now? Return the dog to the shelter? Believe me, do that a few times and a rescue's credibility at the shelter will drop to zero. And reputable rescues depend on being credible to their local shelters.

So, rather than ignore every blind request that they get to help, a rescue might start asking for some money up front. It covers their butt in case they get left high and dry and it proves that the person making the request is serious about following through on it. YOU might be ready, willing and able to follow through, but perhaps they have been burned often enough to feel they need some tangible proof that you won't just disappear once the dog has been pulled.

I can think of one instance that happened right here on this board last year, or the year before. And I can think of a couple of instances where I have been the recipient of a "You must save this dog" phone call from someone hundreds of miles away from both me and the dog. No offer to help in any way, just a bunch of calls telling me all about a dog that I was already aware of.

Which isn't to say that you had that kind of motivation in your actions! But seen from the rescue's POV, their response makes sense and explains their motivation in making it.
Sheilah


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Sheilah. That has been my experience as well. I think Mary Ann's suggestion is a good one.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes this was my first thought, they are weeding out who is serious and who is not. 

They must get tons a day. I thought about this. 
Just wanted your opinon. Thanks.


----------

